# A little advice on making my pictures better.



## Aakajx (May 5, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ambers-Photography/585235788229400?fref=photo&ref=hl

my fb page has a few pictures on it. I just don't feel my pictures sharp enough. I struggle to get eye contact and if I do the eyes arent clear and sharp. 

Any suggestions so I can improve ?


----------



## Light Guru (May 5, 2014)

Aakajx said:


> I struggle to get eye contact and if I do the eyes arent clear and sharp.



You say you struggle with eye contact yet all the photos are of people on dirt bikes wearing helmets and goggles.  Kinda hard to get sharp eyes when they are wearing goggles. 

If you have specific images in mind where that is a problem then post them here simply linking to a Facebook gallery is not going to get you much feedback on individual photos. 

The other thug that seemed really off is that you have a flowery logo yet you seem to post only dirt bike photos. The two just don't fit together. If you want to specialize in dirk bike photos then pick a logo that matches, if you want to do a variety of types of photography en pick a logo that is more neutral then a flower.


----------



## weepete (May 5, 2014)

Use a single point AF and focus on the eyes, make sure your DOF is deep enough to cover your subject, don't shoot wide open, don't focus recompose, make sure your shutter speed is fast enough that you're not getting slight motion blur.


----------



## AceCo55 (May 6, 2014)

My initial reactions are:
*  cropping is too loose - lots of vacant space. Really kills a lot of your shots.
*  in maybe 40% of your photos you are shooting into the sun. This means the side you are shooting is in the shade of the rider = low contrast. The one's where you are shooting with the sun over your shoulder are much more vibrant
*  shutter speed is important in motor sports. Has to be faster enough to produce a sharp crisp image but slow enough to get some motion blur in the wheels (not so important if your have rooster tails of dirt as that implies motion.
*  bikes leaning have much more interest/appeal than a rider straight up
*  I'd like to see some shots where you are even lower
*  I'd also suggest you add some variety with panning


----------



## slackercruster (May 6, 2014)

You headline shot is nice! 

Good pricing, you should get lots of biz. 

Best of luck.


----------

